# Gave HDR a try again



## DanBMX (Mar 12, 2011)

Orange Alpine 160  by danarbon11, on Flickr

I tried not to over do it, but then I wonder if I haven't done enough? Any advice would be appreciated

Thanks
Dan


----------



## newb (Mar 12, 2011)

I like it. Do you have a single exposure for comparison?


----------



## DanBMX (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks. Yeah I do, I will upload it in a minute.

Dan


----------



## DanBMX (Mar 12, 2011)

Original Exposure, well one of them, and an overdone HDR unless you like that sort of thing.





orange alpine(original exposure) by danarbon11, on Flickr




orange alpine hdr(overdone) by danarbon11, on Flickr

Dan


----------



## Over Exposed (Mar 12, 2011)

First Off, nice whip.

As for the HDR, I like the single exposure better than the HDR result. The only element of the composition that I think would have really benefited from the use of HDR is the bit of sky in the BG, and that is not properly exposed for in the HDR rendition.

That said, I think your PP work is good in the first HDR version. Apply what you've learned there to a scene that needs it more and has proper expsoures gathered and you'll have a good thing going. :thumbup:


----------



## DanBMX (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks, yeah  i will try find somewhere a bit more worthy of a HDR, i was more trying to just see what i could do with editing software and if i could get it too work haha.

Unfortunately its not my bike was on loan from the shop until my bike is delivered. 

How would you go about collecting the proper exposures? Is it a case of taking 7 photos, at different exposures and then editing them accordingly?

Dan


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 12, 2011)

The number of exposures depends on the subject.  If I can mount the camera on a tripod, I do.  If the subject is totally static,then I can take my time and take 3, 5,7, even 9 shots of varying exposures.

However, the world does not photograph landscapes alone.  Sometimes, the subject is moving enough that only one exposure can be made.  In this case, I shoot a single image in RAW and create my over- and under-exposed frames with software.  I find the results aren't as good as when I have multiple shots to work with, but ya gotta do what ta gotta do.


----------



## DanBMX (Mar 12, 2011)

Well at least I know I've been doing the right thing, it's just dialling in the different exposures, and editing it in a way that doesn't melt your eyes!


----------



## Bynx (Mar 12, 2011)

I dont see any HDR at all in your effort. The idea is you are supposed to get some detail in both ends -- the highlights (sky) and the shadows. Your sky is still blown. Your result is not much better than a good single shot. As for your composition, you might want to have less distraction behind the bike next time. Or move closer and use wider ftop to get less depth of field so the background is just a blur.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 12, 2011)

Comp, DOF, focus, background, etc. aren't the issue here.  It's the application of the HDR process.

My first HDR subject was my neighbors' shed.  Not exactly photogenic, but provided a good model to practice the process. And it was handy as hell.  I probably ended up with over 1000 clicks before I started to get my head wrapped around the basics of the concept.  Only _then_ did I bother to start to look for something worthwhile to photograph.  All those images ended up going into The Black Hole.


----------



## DanBMX (Mar 12, 2011)

Okay, so I need to work on getting different exposure levels. I will try this next time, I didn't think much about composition, I just wanted to try HDR, and apparently fail, but hey, I won't learn any other way.

Thanks for the crit, I will keep all this in mind next time.

Dan


----------



## Bynx (Mar 12, 2011)

Comp, DOF, focus, background are certainly the issue in every pic thats posted. In this case an HDR ? photo that wasnt HDR. Pointing out the other things that would have improved the image doesnt hurt. If something had been taken into account to separate the bike from its background that would be a pretty slick photo.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 12, 2011)

So when you're trying out a new technique, you expect the results to be worthy of the cover of National Geographic?

C'mon..... the OP asked about HDR......... in the HDR forum.


----------



## Bynx (Mar 12, 2011)

Yup each and every time. Never made it but I at least strive for that. Why waste a shot even trying a technique. Seems like a bit of a waste to me. Taking a shot is more than just click so you may as well get used to thinking more than just to the end of your nose. And since it isnt an HDR then may as well talk about the rest of the pic. And whats the harm about talking about the whole pic? And whats it to you by the way? I think it should be up to the OP to be voicing any objections.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 12, 2011)

Then I apologize for all of use cretins who cannot achieve perfection the first time around.  Forgive us.  We're only mortals, not born with a silver lens cap in our camera bag.


----------



## newb (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow, what a joke. Give it a rest. He asked about the HDR effect in the pic, stick to input on that.

I still like the first one the best, but yes, you should be able to get detail in the sky. The first one seems like a single exposure with the saturation jacked way up.

What program did you use to generate the picture?


----------



## DanBMX (Mar 13, 2011)

I wasn't bothered about composition, d.o.f., or antthing else, just the HDR technique, which has been pointed out, it did not work, that's fine, I can try again with other shots I take.

I used Lightroom to load the images in to, and then "merged to HDR in Photoshop". I think I know what went wrong, and I am going to change that. I've found something I personally think would be a more suitable subject to try HDR with, and when I get round to it, I will post those results so you can all point out how I can improve further. 

I'm only trying to learn more about different aspects of photography and editing, so I appreciate it when people take the time to tell me what im doing wrong or maybe even right, and how I can change things.

So everyone just chilllllllll please!

Thanks
Dan


----------



## Provo (Mar 13, 2011)

Well with a bike like that you wouldn't have a problem at all being noticed in the dark as you ride around goodness that color is bright. I have seen dodge chargers in that color bike ok car not ok but that's another subject.
As for the image yes the sky is blown out before and after the only thing that tone-mapping did for your image is bring out some details that are not as noticeable in the original along with contrast.

I would continue to experiment with your bike and take some more shot's perhaps if there's a nice park around you  can have the bike positioned on a small hill and take your shot so the background is at a focal distance and
soften this way it creates somewhat of a 3d look illustrating your main subject the bike.


----------



## DanBMX (Mar 13, 2011)

So really just alter my d.o.p.? That seems to be the main thing people keep picking up on...

Okay, I will give it a go.


----------



## Provo (Mar 13, 2011)

DanBMX said:


> So really just alter my d.o.p.? That seems to be the main thing people keep picking up on...
> 
> Okay, I will give it a go.


 
Nobody is picking on you made a post and asked for critique & comments 
the only way to learn a few things is to have your work judged and from that is
where you can learn to apply it towards future projects & up your game.

You can post what one would think would be the perfect image but guess what is not
everyone cup of tea so you will expect someone to say something opposite of what others 
would say. Nothing should be taken to the heart. The ultimate judge to please is yourself #1


----------



## DanBMX (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah, I know what you mean. Some people will like this, others will like that. I only enjoy photography because I like it, I would just like some other peoples opinions, to help me improve

Dan


----------



## DanBMX (Mar 15, 2011)

shed hdr by danarbon11, on Flickr

Tried again, again, agaaaain.

Crit once again appreciated.

Thanks
Dan.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 15, 2011)

Sorry.... it's totally flat.  No color, no depth.

What does a non-HDR image look like?


----------



## Provo (Mar 15, 2011)

Dan I see that numerous people have previously mentioned depth of field composition etc.. 
How come you are not applying any of those tips to your shooting? It will help you alot
for starters look up images using rules of thirds just to get an understanding of composition

here's a useful link to understanding how composition works, Dof, rules of thirds.
10 Top Photography Composition Rules

When you think composition think outside the box for example a family portrait 
would you chop off the heads or feet or both when zooming in? How would the 
viewers see your image? from family portrait understanding you know that the ideal
image is one capturing the entire person or for a close up face and shoulders etc..
depending on the mood. In this case your chopped off the shed+fence+tree even the door if
that was your center point has been lumber-jacked up. We are trying to help you I know the
example I gave seems like nip picking  but it's not it is intended to give you a better understanding.


----------



## DanBMX (Mar 15, 2011)

because im more interested in specificly the technigue of hdr, rather than improving the composition. sounds stupid, and maybe composition is half the problem here.


----------



## DanBMX (Mar 15, 2011)

right deleted pictures. starting again, right from the very beginning. i have a place in mind. i shall try get there sooon.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 15, 2011)

I think HDR is simply one tool that's available to use.  It's not THE tool, just one of many.  Some images just don't work well with HDR, some even will look worse.  So HDR isn't a cure-all for a poor image not a substitute for bad practices.  I would like to at least see you 0 EV images you're working with.

To me, the trick is to recognize which scenes/subjects/lighting cases will be improved with HDR after the shutter snaps.  It took me the better part of a year to get my head wrapped around HDR, the concept, the process, the methods, the procedure and how to make it work in the way I want it to.

Yes, sometimes HDR can take a mundane image and make it smashing. And sometimes, HDR can 'tweak' an image just a bit to improve it.

Original 0 EV Image:








-2/0/+2 HDR:


----------

